# Julep 50% off coupon code



## hotpinkglitter (Mar 31, 2014)

As I am on a no buy for the next 6 months, I will not be able to use this Julep coupon code so I thought I would share. I'm not sure if it's a unique code that can only be used once or if it's something that anyone can use, but here it is: NEWTEQDU4JDB

It's good for 50% off regularly priced merchandise only. Enjoy!


----------



## hotpinkglitter (Mar 31, 2014)

Got my final Maven box in the mail today and got another coupon. It's for 30% off and the code is PERK30.


----------



## patentlyvee (Mar 31, 2014)

> Got my final Maven box in the mail today and got another coupon. It's for 30% off and the code is PERK30.


Thanks for this! I just used it for another Julep Secret Store order!!!


----------



## hotpinkglitter (Apr 1, 2014)

You're welcome!


----------

